# Thank You Hootbob



## Ride-n-10 (Sep 18, 2006)

We met HootBob at the Hershey show. We want to say thank you for telling us about this site. We have found really good information and we're trying to see if we can get away for the Fall Rally.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site...and Hootbob is a very nice guy!!!!

Gary


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

HootBob strikes again! Welcome Ride in 10, you get hooked if you stay here long.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ride-n-10 said:


> We met HootBob at the Hershey show. We want to say thank you for telling us about this site. We have found really good information and we're trying to see if we can get away for the Fall Rally.


Welcome to the group








You meet me at the RV Show?????????????
I was unable to get out there to it this year









Don


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome Ride-n-ten.

The show is really something isn't it?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Ride-n-10!









Welcome to Outbackers








Enjoy and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

HootBob said:


> We met HootBob at the Hershey show. We want to say thank you for telling us about this site. We have found really good information and we're trying to see if we can get away for the Fall Rally.


Welcome to the group
 







You meet me at the RV Show?????????????
I was unable to get out there to it this year









Don
[/quote]
Uh oh. There may be an imposter out there.









Maybe they met you last year Don, and just decided to join after this year's show.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

HootBob said:


> We met HootBob at the Hershey show. We want to say thank you for telling us about this site. We have found really good information and we're trying to see if we can get away for the Fall Rally.


Welcome to the group








You meet me at the RV Show?????????????
I was unable to get out there to it this year









Don
[/quote]

Maybr Chris from Schaeffers found another way to sell a trailer. Hey , I m Hootbob, buy the Outback


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Ride-n-10








Happy Camping

willie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, 'Ride-n-10!*








Glad to have you aboard!



HootBob said:


> You meet me at the RV Show?????????????
> I was unable to get out there to it this year


Hmm... Seems we have a HootBob impersonator in our midst.
Must have been Gilligan wearing his HootBob disguise... Or was it???









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to the Outbackers.

That's really weird about Hootbob. I just saw him this weekend in Phoenix.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

campmg said:


> Welcome to the Outbackers.
> 
> That's really weird about Hootbob. I just saw him this weekend in Phoenix.


 Mitch


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!!

You probably met Chris from Schaeffer's RV handing out Hootbob's cards.....

He carries a whole stack with him to hand out to potential Outback owners during his sales.

Steve


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> You meet me at the RV Show?????????????
> I was unable to get out there to it this year


Hmm... Seems we have a HootBob impersonator in our midst.
Must have been Gilligan wearing his HootBob disguise... Or was it???









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Welcome aboard Ride-n-10!

Does this look like the "Hootbob" you saw?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

There only one way to tell who the real HootBob is










Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That got my attention!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

HootBob said:


> There only one way to tell who the real HootBob is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And all this time I thought it was on your tushy.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

Outstanding































































































Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Don,

You might want to cut back on the beer a bit... It's starting to show!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Don,
> 
> You might want to cut back on the beer a bit... It's starting to show!
> 
> ...


I don't know that I have ever seen Don with a beer......

other drinks, yes, but beer......no.









Steve


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

So where's the belly button?









Mark


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

mswalt said:


> So where's the belly button?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhh...could it be on his belly?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

No Belly button

And yes I'll drink just about anything
But I like my whiskey









Don


----------

